# Your Village Computer Idiot Is Back: Computer History?



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Your village computer idiot is back asking another question:

A few weeks ago, I stumbled across a cool forum where guys were building WWII model airplanes, and posting their work in a step-by-step thread.

Long story, but somehow I lost that page, and cannot remember the website.

Is there any way I can easily look at my computer's history and find that website?

I'm using Windows Vista (?) and my computer is silver colored (LOL).

Thanks so much!!!!!!!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I just found the forum that I was looking for through numerous Google searches.

I'd still like to know how to look back in a history to find something...

Again, thanks!!!!


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

What browser are you using? If it is Firefox, there may be a tab called History on the top toolbar. Click on that. Top selection is Show all history. Select the date range and go from there. 

Other browsers should have something similar. If anyone else uses the computer too, you may get some surprises. YMMV.

Peg


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

In Vista with Outlook Express, I believe it moved to the Yellow Star in the upper left hand corner. The change was made after SP3 update happened. I think that is correct.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

PNP Katahdins said:


> What browser are you using? If it is Firefox, there may be a tab called History on the top toolbar. Click on that. Top selection is Show all history. Select the date range and go from there.
> 
> Other browsers should have something similar. If anyone else uses the computer too, you may get some surprises. YMMV.
> 
> Peg


I am using Google Chrome....and I just figured it out!!!!

Thank you!!!!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

*THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP!!!!!*

I just figured it out, but only with your help!!!

I am using Google Chrome. There are three small lines up in the right hand corner next to the star in the address box. 

I clicked on those lines, and a drop down box appeared. I clicked on 'History' and it took me to detailed pages of where I've been.

Pretty cool!!!!!

*Thank you!!!!*


----------

